# Requsting A Scrog Forum



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 22, 2008)

Scrogging is becoming very popular. I suggest to who ever runs this awesome site to add a scrog forum..I'm sure many will agree....


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

Please add a scrog forum I agree....searching tags for other SCROG growers doesnt always lead you to them, about the only way to find each other is to find one another through our own grows and link up....I believe that there are more than enough of us to fill the threads to justify a SCROG forum plus it would enable others to enjoy the fine art...


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 22, 2008)

For sure scrog forum would be sweet. Its definetly becoming a major topic and nobody wants to jack others threads by talking about it. But we all want to share questions and advice about em. Definetly a good idea.


----------



## hansolo33 (Feb 22, 2008)

I quadruple that statement. A scrog form would be very helpful.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 23, 2008)

Keep it up guys, maybe our wishes will be granted.....


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 23, 2008)

Heres a midday bong rip salute to a SCROG FORUM!!!!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll smoke a joint to that...


----------



## lurker (Feb 23, 2008)

What would get posted in a SCROG forum? Would it just be a bunch of room shows? Because I'm not really sure how much there is to discuss. Not knocking the methods or anything, I plan on using a scrog like system soon, but wouldn't the occasional "Show us your SCROG!" thread in the Indoor Growing forum be enough?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 23, 2008)

lurker said:


> What would get posted in a SCROG forum? Would it just be a bunch of room shows? Because I'm not really sure how much there is to discuss. Not knocking the methods or anything, I plan on using a scrog like system soon, but wouldn't the occasional "Show us your SCROG!" thread in the Indoor Growing forum be enough?


i'm sure it would be a place that newbies could get ideas about what it is to use scrog, along with helpful hints, questions and answers..........

it should at least be a sub category in indoor growing, like the d.i.y.


----------



## joepro (Feb 23, 2008)

lurker said:


> What would get posted in a SCROG forum? Would it just be a bunch of room shows? Because I'm not really sure how much there is to discuss. Not knocking the methods or anything, I plan on using a scrog like system soon, but wouldn't the occasional "Show us your SCROG!" thread in the Indoor Growing forum be enough?


hahaha it's true
+rep for the new guy


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 23, 2008)

You think that sounds true but you dont have people jumping into your thread from the indoor growing thread constantly saying "UGHH WHATS THE SCREEN FOR...UHH YOU GONNA WEAVE YOUR SHIT THROUGH THERE...UGGHHH WHATS A SCROG......UGGGHHH SOOO YOUR GONNA WEAVE IT BACK THEN BUT i THOUGHT YOU SAID ..... its a completly different type of grow style maybe they could just do an alternative growing forum if that would suit you for scrog LST etc....doing a SCROG is *ART* much like bonsai....it enables a grower with A. a limited space B. desire for optimum yeild C. Much time to devote to the art of manipulating a plant well beyond its natural form to produce well beyond its natural yeild regardless of lighting or other external growing forms.* ITS A DAMN ART,* its an alternative way to grow, it should be celebrated, educated and explored just as much as your VERTICAL grows...what you do and how you do a SCROG is quite different from just an Indoor Growing Forum..we have to account for a number of factors that normal vertical growers dont. As the phenomenon of our preferred growing style increases so does the interest albeit the questions, *THEREFORE* why shouldnt/cant we have a separate thread....*LURKER*....isnt so new his name is what he is he LURKS but this time he fronted himself in saying that soon he was going to use a SCROG like system..............well when you do and you have alternative ideas that expound upon what you know of SCROGS at this point and you have to scrape and search and scrounge for any information that might lead you to the answers then remember how you thought that ha ha what would get posted in a SCROG forum *REALLY?????????????????????????????????? from a sweet girl that loves to SCROG *


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm bumping this, let's get scroggin kiddies! A forum for that would be awesome!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 23, 2008)

get em pink


----------



## lurker (Feb 23, 2008)

Well Pink, as a first step, why don't you put together a SCROG FAQ article and maybe the mods will make it a sticky in the Grow Room Design or Indoor Growing forums. Then when people interrupt your thread with the same old questions you can just post a link.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 23, 2008)

Ahh and the LURKER reveals himself once again...I appreciate the feedback and Im certain that myself as well as my fellow scrog growers can and will develop a SCROG FAQ article and it will be delightful when a sticky is made.....h o w e v e r the single most informative easy to reach yet MOST OVERLOOKED by the newest of new growers up to 2nd level growers but 1st time to site is the GROW FAQ.....and cajillions (because thats 1 of my fav words) of people ask questions/post threads and then are referred to the THREAD the great GROW FAQ thread (that I personally read over and over and over) and instead the grower just hops to another thread or posts another thread w/ a diff title or even says in their thread "ahh I'll wait and see what others will say" 

What puzzles me most is that you LURKER who really creeps along passive aggressively is that you plan to do a scrog but yet you see no value in a specific SCROG forum which if DEVELOPED could enable you to have the most update information on the challenges and successes of any SCROG grower/or would be on this site THEREBY enabling you to grow with the knowledge that so many men and women before you have laid down their lives and okay Im a writer so Im getting dramatic but really ease up we just want a place just like you wanted........... one to LURK in.............lmao and sweet kisses lurker..


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 23, 2008)

Pinksensa....You go. Hell yeah. Thanks for the support. And everything you said above is right.......


----------



## lurker (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey Pink, paranoia may destroy ya! Pot makes me mellow but not you, I guess.  lol.

I'm not being passive aggressive. I just gave my honest opinion. I think scrogs are neat, that's why I want to try one, but they don't seem like a wide enough topic for a whole forum. Just my humble opinion. Maybe I'm totally wrong.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 23, 2008)

Can anyone isolate anything hint of paranoia in anything I wrote? 

You are passive aggressive you write in others threads.."im coming out of the shadows to comment (however in the last 54 days you have gotten quite vocal with your opinions on this because otherwise I just lurk" but then you state an opinion that really wasnt necessary in a thread about something that you WANT TO PURSUE...you are totally contradictory and you dont get it...if you had said SCROGS are stupid and a waste of time and money and therefore a forum isnt needed because its an horrible way to grow then your opinion would make sense...BUT it doesnt its sort of like when your arguing with a teenager that doesnt care what you say they just want you to recognize that they have an opinion is that you hun?? cuz I recognize that you have an opinion and I love you for it and because you are unique and special in your own right...so please just say I too think a SCROG forum would be helpful becauses I think scrogs are neat thats why I want to try one..even if it doesnt seem like a wide enough topic.......no ones wrong Im just beggin that you shift your perception a bit...kisses


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 23, 2008)

Dude, its all good..don't bag on pink. she's right. A lot of people would like to have direct Info on scrogging techniques and methods.A lot more people are doing it. Not a forum just to show off pics and journals (just like most other forums as well) but to help filter Questions and answers and Fellow Scroggers who want to B/S off of the other forums and free up some space.Yer just mad it wasn't yer Idea....Don't be a Hater. It's a great idea and you know it!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 24, 2008)

Well this all would be a crappy way to begin one hehe. Lurker buzz off go troll someone elses thread. Keep on keepin on scroggers.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 24, 2008)

Just follow billybobs thread-definitive scrog.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 24, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Just follow billybobs thread-definitive scrog.


second that^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds great, besides "If Scrog and Cfl got in a fight, Cfl would get his ass whooped" Also Chuck Norris is Pro Scrog forum and we all know we don't wanna anger Mr. Norris.


----------



## philli007 (Feb 24, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Just follow billybobs thread-definitive scrog.


 
So true!, Psyclone. And it would AWESOME to have a SCROG Forum!
P007


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds great, besides "If Scrog and Cfl got in a fight, Cfl would get his ass whooped" Also Chuck Norris is Pro Scrog forum and we all know we don't wanna anger Mr. Norris.


Chuck Norris' tears cure cancer...too bad he's never cried.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 24, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Just follow billybobs thread-definitive scrog.


Billy Bob taught me...I'm sure when he gets back to the Internet he will agree as well to have a forum on Scroggin'. Were the hell has he been anyways? He's probably real busy with that beautiful grow of his and of course...Life! Anyways....More Power to the Scrog!


----------



## joepro (Feb 24, 2008)

If it was being pushed by more then a handful,I could see RIU making one-but then again wouldnt they have already done so?
PM the shit out of the staff,make ur voice herd!
make it happen!
GL


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 24, 2008)

The problem with every other site is that they have too many damn subforums. If people wanna know how to scrog for gods sake send them to the FAQ. And if they wanna ask about it, we have forums where you can post it. If you're looking for threads about scrog you can search for it. Sry, I just don't see the point. If they add one for scrog, then they'll have to add one for sog, lst, etc. I for one already think I have to scroll to long to see all the forums.. LOL...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 24, 2008)

you could have a scrog and sog forum...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

ill put this in the right forum....thats why things dont get noticed sometimes...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Cali
Much appreciated...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 26, 2008)

more support needed from fellow scroggers...


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 26, 2008)

At least a subforum like cfl growing has one? I am playin that one card like when you were a kid and you told your parents, cmon all the other kids have one. LOL!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 28, 2008)

hell yeah....


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any more scroggers out there?


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Mar 19, 2008)

pro scrog forum. not enough collected comprehensive scrog information in the forum


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 19, 2008)

bloodshotEyz said:


> pro scrog forum. not enough collected comprehensive scrog information in the forum


I agree, Thanks


----------



## boooky (Mar 19, 2008)

Or maybe make it training,scrog for every type of plant training...Their are lots of ways to train plants would be cool to have a section to learn everyones ways.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 19, 2008)

Call it:
Scrog-n Sog 
"A training Method"


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 13, 2008)

Any more support?


----------



## d3rang3d (May 8, 2008)

we want scrog!!


----------



## 1freezy (May 11, 2008)

Scrog Scrog Scrog Scrog​


----------



## 1freezy (May 11, 2008)

3 rd week flowering!
Ok the plants are filling the screen the tops seem to have a few leaves. Should I get rid of the leaves at the top of the colas or the leaves above the screen or none?


----------



## Properlike (Jul 3, 2008)

Dude- you are totally wrong!! There are so many different nuances to SCROG which you obviously know nothing of since you've never grown scrog. It's deserved of a Forum based solely on design set-up alone....now that can get creative...just google it and see all the other boards out there with all sorts of sick SCROG ideas.!!

FORUM IT BE- Little G!!!


----------



## Properlike (Jul 3, 2008)

boooky said:


> Or maybe make it training,scrog for every type of plant training...Their are lots of ways to train plants would be cool to have a section to learn everyones ways.



I agree- I see many who simply train their shoots to grow under the screen without actually tying them down the whole way after they have already been grown out- in other words they basically let them grow bush then vertical.

I have found literally taking your plant and running/bending it at a 45-90 degree angle along and under the screen increases the bud coverage over your surface area. 

In this process there is much more tying to keep new shoots strategically aligned under the screen. However, a lattice matrix will appear as the shoots scriss cross and fill under the screen.

One could theorize that in actuality I am simply taking one whole side of the plant and flowering it horizontally as opposed to vertically. 

The big part is that SCROG LST / tying down creates a massively bushy plant, it just happens to be under a screen and it really looks flat not bushy...LOL!!

SO SCROG ON!!! and oh I just thought of a post discussion...what about discussing ways to keep cola height above the screen equal to allow for maximum lumen penetration.

My thought is you could add a second not as secure second second to train them under. What do you guys think?


----------



## spineshank (Aug 14, 2008)

I vote scrog too


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Aug 16, 2008)

Check out this Scrog. Has pics all through out. Some good info from my First scrog. Scroggin' is a fun way to grow..It keeps you more involved. Its also great if you are confined to a small grow area.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/43323-1st-grow-1st-scrog-pics.html


----------



## 420Matt (Aug 22, 2008)

What is scrog?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 22, 2008)

Set me up a Poll in another thread lets see how it does


----------



## GWEEZY (Aug 22, 2008)

its all about passing info about cultivating between growers new and pro. a scrog forum would support this theory.


----------



## Properlike (Aug 26, 2008)

its all about passing info about cultivating between growers new and pro. a scrog forum would support this theory.



I couldn't agree more!! And since so many people use differing scrog techniques we can all work together to improve upon and bring innovation to the process.

What are we waiting for? Does anyone at Rollitup read these forums?

Pics to come soon- Circular SCrog 27sq ft 1 Cheese 2 Master Kush....I hope/plan to pull 40 oz. Not bad in a 3.5x3.5 grow tent with a single 600W MH/HPS

GO THE WAY OF THE SCROG!!!!


----------



## Cutless (Aug 26, 2008)

Probably a little late, but agreed a long with a SoG grow forum. Actually just an alternative grow methods board would really help here.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Aug 31, 2008)

A Sog-n-Scrog forum.


----------



## bonz (Aug 31, 2008)

scrog is in the faq


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 31, 2008)

If we add a scrog forum, wouldn't we need to do the same for every other type of growing people decide to use? scrogs aren't the only method...


----------



## bonz (Aug 31, 2008)

i think it`s being lazy to do the work themselves. dont seem to matter what it is in here people dont read the faq. thats the problem. 
it should be manditory like agreeing to the new rules before you can post, you must read the faq? 

lol, ya right


----------



## Properlike (Sep 1, 2008)

bonz said:


> scrog is in the faq


YEah...and your point is that's like reading a manual on how you might consider doing scrog....hello...we're talking about innovation like the scrog setup I have now...y'all shouldn't be weighling in on shit you know nothing about....it goes way beyonf a FAQ


----------



## bonz (Sep 1, 2008)

lose the attitude son.
what makes you think i know nothing about it.
you need a new name cause there was nothing proper about your mouth


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Sep 1, 2008)

A Scrog forum would benefit all members b/c Scroggers would be in a Scrog Forum asking questions not in Indoor Grow or Looking in FAQ's that have the same info on Scrog, and it would have available info for all the newbie Scroggers and Soggers. Don't criticize people b/c your "Opinion" is different.


----------



## bonz (Sep 1, 2008)

if you mean me. i wasn`t meaning to criticize people.
i just think if we did it that way then everyone may want a section for thier needs. when all you have to do is search scrog and all the grows come up. thats what i mean by laxy.
no offence intended to anyone


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Sep 1, 2008)

Its all good bro. Thats what this thread is for..Opinions on a Scrog Forum.


----------



## bonz (Sep 1, 2008)

thats what i thought, i appologize for my part in this.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Sep 1, 2008)

No Worries Let go get High!!


----------



## bonz (Sep 1, 2008)

again, oh ok if i must.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Sep 1, 2008)

High till I die...


----------



## Redlined (Sep 2, 2008)

I think this is an awsome idea for a new form and it would also help new commers with ideas on how / what to do their grow and what to expect


----------



## iwannamarry-juana (Oct 11, 2008)

SCROG!!!!!!!!! lets do it.


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha. This is like religions splitting up into different sects based on each persons view. But the central tenant is that we all believe in growing. 

I think a scrog forum is a good idea.


----------



## DoctorGreen (Oct 12, 2008)

Scrog! I'm having a hell of a time finding stuff on this site. 

Its easier thru everyone's favorite search engine though.

We need a SCROG/SOG Forum!


----------



## stumpy69 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes - Definitely Add A SCROG Area!!!!


----------



## stumpy69 (Oct 12, 2008)

lurker said:


> What would get posted in a SCROG forum? Would it just be a bunch of room shows? Because I'm not really sure how much there is to discuss. Not knocking the methods or anything, I plan on using a scrog like system soon, but wouldn't the occasional "Show us your SCROG!" thread in the Indoor Growing forum be enough?


Don't want to disagree (especially since I'm new here) & I don't want to make any enemies  ... but:

1st - A picture is worth a 1000 words... 

2nd - There are a million diiferent ways to do any given thing depending on the situation at hand.... so yes, there is ALOT to discuss (& I personally like having pictures accompanying what is being descibed to help me understand it- went to public school, what can I say!) - this is a fairly specialized method that apparently requires a little more dedication & time than your average grow. _I was under the apparently mistaken impression that these forums were here for this very purpose, no?_ Past experiences would be MOST helpful for others to not repeat mistakes that others who've already encountered. Successes which will help increase yield NEED to be documented as it is obviously up to a few select people (us) to keep this plant perpetuating or it will go the way of the dinosaur... I built a PVC frame today that fits perfectly under the 5'x5' area that a 1K HPS light will cover accomodating a total of 7 (5 gallon) buckets & I'm sure there might be someone out there who would be interested in my specs (PM me if you are). I'm anticipating an increase in yield of perhaps 50% using this method (probably 1-1/2 lbs.). I think more "grow journals" should be posted by members as well... (course I wory too about what I post on the web, never know who's watching!). Opinions are like belly buttons though I suppose - _Everybody Has One!_ 

P.S. A "Vertical Grow" Forum might be another good idea as well...


----------



## stumpy69 (Oct 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You think that sounds true but you dont have people jumping into your thread from the indoor growing thread constantly saying "UGHH WHATS THE SCREEN FOR...UHH YOU GONNA WEAVE YOUR SHIT THROUGH THERE...UGGHHH WHATS A SCROG......UGGGHHH SOOO YOUR GONNA WEAVE IT BACK THEN BUT i THOUGHT YOU SAID ..... its a completly different type of grow style maybe they could just do an alternative growing forum if that would suit you for scrog LST etc....doing a SCROG is *ART* much like bonsai....it enables a grower with A. a limited space B. desire for optimum yeild C. Much time to devote to the art of manipulating a plant well beyond its natural form to produce well beyond its natural yeild regardless of lighting or other external growing forms.* ITS A DAMN ART,* its an alternative way to grow, it should be celebrated, educated and explored just as much as your VERTICAL grows...what you do and how you do a SCROG is quite different from just an Indoor Growing Forum..we have to account for a number of factors that normal vertical growers dont. As the phenomenon of our preferred growing style increases so does the interest albeit the questions, *THEREFORE* why shouldnt/cant we have a separate thread....*LURKER*....isnt so new his name is what he is he LURKS but this time he fronted himself in saying that soon he was going to use a SCROG like system..............well when you do and you have alternative ideas that expound upon what you know of SCROGS at this point and you have to scrape and search and scrounge for any information that might lead you to the answers then remember how you thought that ha ha what would get posted in a SCROG forum *REALLY?????????????????????????????????? from a sweet girl that loves to SCROG *


AWESOME RESPONSE!!!


----------



## stumpy69 (Oct 12, 2008)

lurker said:


> Hey Pink, paranoia may destroy ya! Pot makes me mellow but not you, I guess.  lol.
> 
> I'm not being passive aggressive. I just gave my honest opinion. I think scrogs are neat, that's why I want to try one, but they don't seem like a wide enough topic for a whole forum. Just my humble opinion. Maybe I'm totally wrong.


 
*You Are!!!*


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 12, 2008)

you all need to go to IC MAG more info on scog than youd know what to do with


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 12, 2008)

I posted a thread with a poll everyone can participate in to make it clear whether or not there should be a ScrOG forum.

See: https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/119448-should-there-scrog-forum.html

Thanks


----------



## Busmike (Oct 12, 2008)

*I'm up for it.*


----------



## stumpy69 (Oct 12, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> I posted a thread with a poll everyone can participate in to make it clear whether or not there should be a ScrOG forum.
> 
> See: https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/119448-should-there-scrog-forum.html
> 
> Thanks


WOW - For all the complaining - there sure has been a LARGE response to the poll, very impressive. Most members registered here must be from the "good 'ol USA" - don't know how to vote anymore, or there's been some vote tampering (any hanging chads, is the poll being run by Diebold, etc.?)....  You all have a good one!!!


----------



## privateaero (Mar 11, 2010)

I want a scrog forum, I think every little section should get its own forum, that way the peeps that want to talk to those peeps can without other people butting in.


----------

